# Game recommendations please....



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I need a fix 

Just completed Battlefield Bad Company 2 - I know, seems quite late, but I've picked this up and put it down so often, until it was recommended at a shop, and kinda described to me that it seemed my kinda game. I don't suppose Battlefield 3 is out yet ? 

So, I'm looking for one the same / similar to BBC2 if poss.

Whaddya think ?


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Kriminal said:


> I need a fix
> 
> Just completed Battlefield Bad Company 2 - I know, seems quite late, but I've picked this up and put it down so often, until it was recommended at a shop, and kinda described to me that it seemed my kinda game. I don't suppose Battlefield 3 is out yet ?
> 
> ...


My bro is playing Resistance 3 until BF3 comes out in end of OCT


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm waiting for BF3 to come out, so to fill the time I've just bought Deus Ex: Human Revolution

Only started it last night, and didn't play much, but if you like FPS with both the ability to go all guns blazing or sneaky sneaky then this is well worth your time :thumb:


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

which console? if on PS3 try uncharted 2 and on XBOX try Gears of War 3


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

bjarvis2785 said:


> I'm waiting for BF3 to come out, so to fill the time I've just bought Deus Ex: Human Revolution
> 
> Only started it last night, and didn't play much, but if you like FPS with both the ability to go all guns blazing or sneaky sneaky then this is well worth your time :thumb:


Yeah, that's my kinda game. I love blasting everything to pieces - saves me doing it in the real world  :thumb:


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

whatever you do dont get homefront as its way too short. good game but seriously lacking in playability. didnt try the online version though, definitely one to rent than buy


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

markbob917 said:


> whatever you do dont get homefront as its way too short. good game but seriously lacking in playability. didnt try the online version though, definitely one to rent than buy


^ funny you should mention that game - it was one that went through my mind last night.

Thanks for the heads-up :thumb:


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

what about Crysis 2 or bulletstorm


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

anthonyh90 said:


> what about Crysis 2 or bulletstorm


I played Bulletstorm RIGHT to the end....loved it - all those guns and beatings, along with brill graphics....tonnes of fun.

What's Crysis 2 like ? I've seen it on the shelf many a time, but kept putting it back for whatever reason.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

bjarvis2785 said:


> I'm waiting for BF3 to come out, so to fill the time I've just bought Deus Ex: Human Revolution
> 
> Only started it last night, and didn't play much, but if you like FPS with both the ability to go all guns blazing or sneaky sneaky then this is well worth your time :thumb:


Deus is one of the shortest games I've ever played, took a weekend to complete (i was ill so stayed in bed and played haha)

Ive just got resistance 3 and its awesome. great graphics and lots of bullet fire which is always cool.

F1 2011 is an ok game but i seem to do 1 race weekend and get bored and turn it off again.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

Kriminal said:


> I played Bulletstorm RIGHT to the end....loved it - all those guns and beatings, along with brill graphics....tonnes of fun.
> 
> What's Crysis 2 like ? I've seen it on the shelf many a time, but kept putting it back for whatever reason.


crysis is pretty fun. you basically play a super soldier called alcatraz wearing this weird nano suit thingy. it allows you to change abilities on the fly from power to invisibility to increased armour. once attachments for weapons have been picked up these can also be changed as many times as you wish depending on the situation. campaign to me about 10 hrs and you get a decent multiplayer offering as well
www.ign.com/videos/2011/03/22/crysis-2-video-review


----------

